# USS New Jersey BB62



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2008)

Though not really having to do with aviation I found this pdf file that has great details on BB-62. Great for any one modeling a ship. Really is worth a look for any one.

Enjoy


----------



## parsifal (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic stuff, great find IMO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sure just a typo but.....

New Jersey was BB-62.

Missouri was BB-63.  

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> I'm sure just a typo but.....
> 
> New Jersey was BB-62.
> 
> ...



Doh, yeh your right ToughOmbre  , Thanks its fixed.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 20, 2008)

And thanks for the good info. The Iowa Class BBs are a big favorite of mine.

TO


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, they kinda hold a special place in my heart as well.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been on her twice... beautiful ship.


----------



## tlbates (Jul 29, 2008)

HI, this is a set of plans from the USS Missouri from 1948 with out all the new additions on the NJ. Hope u enjoy - Tom


----------

